# mad scientist companion ideas?



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey all,

It's essentially been dictated that I should be a mad scientist this year. Now I need ideas for what my wife and two year old should be.

I think it would be fine to have my two year old also be a mad scientist, but maybe there are some other fun ideas?

My wife will only participate if it's part of a group costume. so her's would need to be compelling yet easy to execute. Thoughts?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

What about frankensteins monster for the kiddo (or if your little one is a girl, a girl version...or Frankenweenie might b cute) and your wife can b the bride of frankenstein.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I too was thinking a Frankenstein's monster OR an Igor! Every mad scientist must have his right hand man!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I always liked the Fiends dancers at Busch Gardens Halloween thing they do every year. 















When I do my mad scientist theme, its going to be a version of a scary nurse. Alternate costume would be a straight jacket dress. 

love the idea of kiddo as mini mad scientist.


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

My partner and I did similar themed costumes two years ago. He was the scientist and I was the 'experiment' that the scientist had created from different body parts, like Frankenstein's Monster. 
















I was wrapped in bandages, with several different shades of hair poking out, two different coloured eyes (you'll notice that the scientist is missing an eye...) and some special effects make-up to make it appear that my face was stapled in place. I also had some clear plastic tubing running through the outfit attached to a blood bag. Hopefully some of these ideas can help


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Maybe something along the lines of the nurse from Silent Hill.

btw... a tutorial to do the make up.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpNrC4ke4kE


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

I had thought about Frankenstein's monster, but a 3 foot monster isn't quite the same. Now, if my son was Dr. Frankenstein, and I was the monster, and my wife was the bride, that would work nicely. Unfortunately it doesn't quite fit what I need this year, and I think bride of frank is too much commitment for my wife.

nurse/assistant seems doable. test subject is nice, but probably more work than she's willing to do. straight jacket dress is interesting.

how about a different direction, and she could be an antagonist? I could give her a pitchfork and torch, though that's just props and not really a costume.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

hear me out....you know what a 3 footer could pull off...laboratory robot monkey...this idea kinda put me into a creative mood...so im making sketches, im thinking of ideas for wifes costume, thinking, haven't landed a fun one yet..SOON!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So as far as your theme goes, it sounds like you have cooperation, but not deep commitment from your wife? If (as you implied) she's fine with the idea of pitchfork and torch-- a fairly straightforward, comfortable costume would be peasant villager. That could be as simple as a plain brown dress with some stains, a formerly-white apron over it, and a babushka-type headscarf. Clunky boots would be a plus, but not a necessity.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

for some reason im very much stuck in "cyborg/robot" mentality so a wifes costume is coming up in some sort of steampunk robotic style, but again...detailed/work heavy so it may not be appealing. For the robot/cyborg monkey...I was thinking like the mechanic of the shop...maybe a garage coat or overalls, oversized wrench, welding goggles. you could modify one of those store bought monkey suits, not like the gorilla ones, more like the monkey with the face open so you could do makeup or sew attachments to the suit itself. idunno...that's just me lol


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

miles, laboratory robot monkey sounds great. I'm not sure I could pull it off, or my 2 years old would tolerate it, but I'd love to see sketches.

ooojen, your assessment of my wife's participation level is correct. I may be able to sell her on peasant villager. peasant farmer might work too, overalls and a pitchfork.

Thanks!


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

well...when I say "sketches" I mean not very good,_ very _quick idea sketch so sorry for quality.

this is more of the cartoonized monkey suit, this overalls style...also a straight monkey








this one I used another photo for reference. this is more of the stylized suit version








original suit








arm idea (lol)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

miles said:


> well...when I say "sketches" I mean not very good,_ very _quick idea sketch so sorry for quality.
> 
> this is more of the cartoonized monkey suit, this overalls style...also a straight monkey
> View attachment 245161


If that's your idea of a quick, "not very good" sketch, you have excruciatingly high standards!

The monkey wrench is a nice touch.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

The lab monkey is a great idea. I was going to suggest an "Igor" ala Young Frankenstein following you around.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Can you flip the idea so your wife is the Mad scientist, you are the creature, and your child is the assistant? I'm thinking less makeup for your wife and child may be better. When we place makeup on our youngest, now 9, it lasts about 15 minutes then it gets smeared or we hear "Can I take the make-up off now?" With your little one being only 2, you may have a similar issue.

Marc V.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I had considering being frankenstein's monster in the past, looking for an excuse to get stilts. I ended up being a scarecrow, and my wife was the crow.

Unfortunately there are duties that go along with being the mad scientist, and my wife doesn't want that part.
I think asking my two year old to be a hunchback is already pushing it, but he'll probably tolerate a lab coat and some goggles around the neck.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

hhh said:


> I had thought about Frankenstein's monster, but a 3 foot monster isn't quite the same.


But he'd have a theme song! Shrimpenstein!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Your wife could dress as a nurse or also wear a lab coat, but I was also thinking she could "wear" something like the old cigarette girls used to do - you know, a tray or suitcase-type box that hung down from their shoulders/neck? Then you could put mad scientist-type things on the tray and she'd clearly be your assistant. You could buy or make beakers that looked like they had glowing stuff in them (use glow sticks from the dollar store), have a magnifying glass on the tray, specimens sealed in jars or frames, test tubes, you could buy a kids plastic microscope, etc.

Also, your son could be a lab rat! Look at this cute link ~

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/102034747778932570/

You could make him a tail, or even make the rat head/ears/face out of a hat, like this ~


https://www.organicconsumers.org/essays/scientists-seek-epa-action-monsanto-crop-failure


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Shrimpenstein! I had no idea.

Lab rat is pretty cute, he'd probably be OK with ears (he tolerated yoda ears last year) but a tail may be too distracting.


----------

